# OV to Review Normal lab results



## howsher76 (Mar 1, 2012)

Family Health Practice - patient comes in for follow up to review lab results, which are normal, what dx code would we use with the e/m code?  we have a difference of opinion if it should be billed with the patient's current dx or if there is a "V" code we should use?  

Thanks for any HELP, Sherry


----------



## susiekay (Mar 2, 2012)

Why would you have the patient come in if the labs were normal?


----------

